# Toledo, OH - Sammy YM Sable Strong



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: Sammy: Petfinder

*More About Sammy*

about 1yr old. Not neutered yet but will be done before he leaves. Strong on leash and will need some training. Will also need confinement and supervision until acclimated to a new home and reliably trained. 

*My Contact Info*


Lucas County Dog Warden
Toledo, OH
419-213-2800


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

I live so close to this guy. If I can help anyone get this guy where he is going let me know. He is only 3 hours away from me.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Can someone evaluate him?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

> Can someone evaluate him?


Mark -

Lucas County just got a new dog warden who is a welcome change from the old one. Warden Julie Lyle has implemented SAFER testing on all of the dogs at the Lucas County Dog Warden's shelter, so I believe her evaluation of Sammy should be very accurate. She could probably give you more information on him than someone like me ever could!! (Plus I don't have kids or cats, so I couldn't help with that anyway). 

If you need pull help let me know - I can't overnight or hold, but I could get him started on a transport if needed.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Maybe could be a Dutch Shepherd?


----------

